# maps for oaxaca and chiapas



## ep-gnar (May 16, 2009)

Hi people. I'm heading to Oaxaca city right after new-years. The plan is to buy a bike and tour on back roads for 4 weeks. I'm having a hard time finding maps that show back roads and trails. Does anyone know where I could find maps like this? Thanks!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

The best source for maps in Mexico is the INEGI (Instituto Nacional de Estadistica Geografía e Informática) at Instituto Nacional de Estadística y Geografía (INEGI) . Their web page is in Spanish so you have to know the lenguage to browse around the page. Most info and maps are for free. You can also buy printed maps in their regional offices in all main cities of Mexico, including Oaxaca. Be aware, though, that some of their maps for some remote places can be a bit out of date and unreliable. It depends where you wanna go to trust them for a 100%. Always look for the date of the map info in the small print boxes to assess the maps and trust them or not. Good luck!


----------



## ep-gnar (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Serengetijack! That is just what I needed to know. Being able to get paper maps in Oaxaca city is perfecto!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ep-gnar, do you use crazyguy or some kind of blog, by any chance? I`m interrested to see how this goes for you. You`re thinking about a lot of dirt on the trip? Any general route plan in mind? Almost time to take off for you, I guess- hope you read this in time. 
Good luck, have fun, and ride safe!


----------



## ep-gnar (May 16, 2009)

Taking a red-eye flight from tijuana tonight! Rough plan is to ride dirt to Puerto Escondido and then work east along the coast. Wanna make it to chiapas but may take a bus to avoid riding major highways. No blog but can update here.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoa, that`s a long ride! Updates would be great, but if the Mexican keyboards leave you frustrated, I`m sure you`ll be forgiven for not posting up. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

How do you plan on getting from Salina Cruz/Tehuantepec all the way to Chiapas on dirt?!

Damn, I admit I am VERY curious now, even more than when I originally saw this thread!


----------



## BoulderGeek (Sep 27, 2005)

That's awesome!

I did Colorado to the Darien in Panama (and back) on a KLR650 moto in 2009. that's a great area around Chiapas, and I loved my time in Oaxaca for the mole and nice urban life (plus mezcal with your meals).

I could spend a summer there with a mountain bike, I think. I'd be interested to hear how your trip works out.


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

When do you plan on starting?
I can also see a problem in getting from Puerto Escondido to Chiapas on dirt roads, but I'm sure you can find some roads with the right maps.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ep-gnar, you ought to be about done now. How`s it going?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Suscribed... This is exciting! Best of lucks!


----------

